# Hướng Dẫn Phân Biệt Nệm Lò Xo



## NguyenXuyen (26/6/19)

Thị trường nệm hiện nay có đa dạng các dòng nệm khác nhau, điều này gây ra không ít sự bâng khuâng trong quá trình lựa chọn từ phía người tiêu dùng. Trước khi dự định mua cho mình một chiếc nệm, người tiêu dùng nên tìm hiểu kỹ đặc tính của từng loại.

Nệm lò xo là loại nệm được ưa chuộng nhất tại các thị trường Âu, Mỹ. Tại sao lại được ưa chuộng như vậy? Đó là vì nệm lò xo có độ đàn hồi tốt, hỗ trợ tối đa cho cột sống, giúp hạn chế các bệnh liên quan đến cột sống. Nệm lò xo phù hợp với những người bị đau lưng.

*Có 2 loại lò xo chính.*

*1. Lò xo liên kết *
Là dạng kết cấu trực tiếp nhiều con lò xo lại với nhau bởi các mối nối kim loại và được định hình trong 1 khung thép vuông có kích thước tương đương với kích thước nệm.
Nói một cách dễ hiểu, lò xo liên kết là lo xo xếp song song với nhau theo đường ngang và dọc để tăng cường liên kết và trợ lực.

*Ưu điểm:*

►Tần suât đàn hồi nhanh.

►Giữa các con lò xo không có ma sát với nhau nên ít tiếng ồn.

►Nhiệt luyện trực tiếp trên máy, độ ổn định và đồng đều cao.







_Cấu tạo lò xo liên kết_​
*2. Lò xo túi* 
Là dạng mỗi con lò xo được cho vào một túi vải riêng biệt và liên kết lại với nhau bằng keo chuyên dụng. Với kết cấu này các con lò xo sẽ không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhau mà thông qua 2 lớp túi vải.

Nói ngắn gọn hơn: lò xo túi là mỗi chiếc lò xo được bọc trong một túi vải riêng biệt.

Lò xo túi được chia thành 2 dòng: lò xo túi liên kết và lò xo túi độc lập.

*Ưu điểm :*

►Ít lan truyền dao động nên không gây tiếng ồn khi người nằm cạnh bạn trở mình.

►Do lò xo được bọc trong túi vải riêng biệt nên không gây tiếng ồn khi sử dụng.

►Do sử dụng keo dán để liên kết, nên có thể dễ dàng kết hợp nhiều loại lò xo có độ cứng, tính chất khác nhau để tạo thành nhiều kiểu khung lò xo mang nhiều tính chất khác nhau, phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng sử dụng.






_Cấu tạo lò xo túi_​
*Ngoài ra nệm lò xo còn có ưu điểm khác như:*

►Nâng đỡ co thể hoàn hảo , khớp với mọi góc cạnh của cơ thể giúp xương sống luôn thẳng trong lúc ngủ mạng lại giấc ngủ ngon và sâu.

►Lớp mousse có tỉ trọng cao giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, tạo cảm giác êm ái khi tiếp xúc, lớp vải nỉ có tác dụng hút ẩm.

*Đã có ưu điểm thì sẽ có một vài nhược điểm:*

►Một số loại nệm lò xo khá cồng kệnh, gây khó khăn trong quá trình vận chuyển.

►Có chiều cao khá cao, nên phải chọn giường có kích thước phù hợp.

*CÁC DÒNG NỆM THÔNG DỤNG:*
Chúng tôi hiện tại đang phân phối các dòng nệm lò xo của thương hiệu nổi tiếng Dunlopillo với nhiều loại nệm lò xo cho quý khách hàng lựa chọn:

*- Nệm lò xo túi liên kết như:* Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Audrey, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Marilyn, nệm lò xo túi Dunlopillo Spine - O – Maste,…

*- Nệm lò xo túi độc lập của Dunlopillo gồm các dòng:* Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Duchess, nệm lò xo túi Evita, nệm lò xo túi Dunlopillo Elizabeth,…

*- Nệm lò xo liên kết Dunlopillo:* Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Spring venus, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Diamond,…

Qua bài viết trên, Dunlopillovietnam.vn đã cung cấp cho bạn một số Hướng dẫn phân biệt nệm lò xo. Chúc bạn tìm được chiếc nệm ưng ý cho giấc ngủ nhé. Hãy nhanh chân đến chi nhánh Dunlopillo để lựa chọn. Thông tin liên hệ bên dưới.


----------



## manhleo93 (2/7/19)

thanks bác đã chia sẻ hữu ích. Mình cũng góp chút kiến thức cho những ai cần mua nệm lò xo tốt nhất. Xem chi tiết tại https://digitrends.com.vn/nem-lo-xo-tot-nhat.html


----------

